# quake3 -> kein sound

## DarkSorcerer

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe keinen Sound, wenn ich Q3A starte:

```

------- sound initialization -------

GETOSPACE: Invalid argument

Um, can't do GETOSPACE?

------------------------------------

```

habe gentoo linux, auszug aus der /etc/modules.d/alsa 

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

# to play quake3 with sound

options snd-emu10k1 mmap_valid=1

```

Habe in einerm anderne Forum gelesen, dass es evtl. an dem mmap liegen könnte, daher hatte ich die Datei um diesen Eintrag ergänzt, was allerdings auch nicht geholfen hat.

Was hat es mit GETOSPACE auf sich?

Google hat ausgespuckt, das ich folgendes vornehmen soll:

```

# echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

# echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

```

Der Sound ist aber immer noch stumm.

Hat jemand noch ne Lösung?

----------

## EOF

Hast du mal

```

artsdsp -m name_des_spiels -mmap

```

versucht ? Du musst aber arts laufen haben.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

hab kein arts installiert, hab kein kde, sondern fluxbox.

----------

## schmutzfinger

du brauchst alsa-oss, weil quake den sound über oss macht.

----------

## stsp

EOF hat recht, genauso gehts bei mir auch.

du kannst arts ohne probleme installieren, das hat nicht so viele dependencies im kde bereich.

probier mal ein emerge -p arts. ich hab auch arts installiert und mit kde kann man mich jagen  :Wink: 

alsa-oss allein reicht nicht weil quake3 /dev/dsp mmap'en will, das supported alsa-oss leider net.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *stsp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alsa-oss allein reicht nicht weil quake3 /dev/dsp mmap'en will, das supported alsa-oss leider net.

 

Seltsam nur, das Q3 bei mir auf meiner SB-Live! mit alsa-oss einwandfrei läuft, OHNE arts...

----------

## EOF

Ich benutze ausser kde auch fluxbox. Um arts zu starten steht (oder stand) bei mir in

```

/etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox

```

folgendes

```

//usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f &

/usr/bin/fluxbox

```

Seit dem letzten alsa-update benutze ich kein arts mehr, da es seitdem probleme macht mit meinem intel onboard soundchip. Ich benutze den trick mit "echo", wie er am threadanfang steht (für "enemy territory").

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hmm das mit dem arts will auch nicht so klappen:

```

root@gentoo:~# /usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f

sh: line 1: artsmessage: command not found

root@gentoo:~# /usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f &

[1] 24134

root@gentoo:~# sh: line 1: artsmessage: command not found

root@gentoo:~# 

```

Habe alsa-oss und arts emerged:

```

root@gentoo:~# emerge -s alsa-oss arts

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : alsa-oss ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-libs/alsa-oss

      Latest version available: 0.9.8

      Latest version installed: 0.9.8

      Size of downloaded files: 131 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : arts ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

 

*  dev-libs/darts

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 195 kB

      Homepage:    http://cl.aist-nara.ac.jp/~taku-ku/software/darts/

      Description: A C++ template library that implements Double-Array

*  kde-base/arts

      Latest version available: 1.1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.1.4

      Size of downloaded files: 964 kB

      Homepage:    http://multimedia.kde.org

      Description: aRts, the KDE sound (and all-around multimedia) server/output manager

*  media-plugins/xmms-arts

      Latest version available: 0.4-r6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 111 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org/plugins_output.html

      Description: This output plugin allows xmms to work with arts, KDE's sound system

```

muss ich vielleicht noch was an meiner /etc/modules.d/alsa ändern?

----------

## EOF

Ich glaube die Lösung liegt in diesem Thread. Du hast wahrscheinlich in letzter Zeit den Update auf alsa 0.9.8 gemacht und kein "oss" in den use flags in der datei etc/make.conf. Schande über mein Haupt. Ich hab das auch vergessen  :Embarassed: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99716&highlight=getospace&sid=03a62ced0d984cb511e79b752003066e

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hab jetzt alsa mit oss emerged...

# USE="oss" emerge alsa-driver

ALSA neu geladen, aber nach wie vor kein Ton.

Muss ich noch was in der /etc/modules.d/alsa anpassen?

----------

## EOF

Meine alsa datei sieht folgendermassen aus.

```

 Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##options mmap_valid=1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## schmutzfinger

wenn du kde nimmst dann musst du zuerst einmal artsd killen. dannach kannst du problemlos quake über oss spielen, nur wird die device eben von artsd belegt, auch wenn da grad kein sound drüber kommt.

----------

## jay

Wichtig vor allem ist bei Quake3, vorher alle anderen Soundquellen zu beenden (esd, arts, xmms etc...), da hier Software-Mixing laut ALSA-Wiki nich bei allen Karten funktioniert.

Hier noch meine .asoundrc - vielleicht liegt es an Deinen Einstellungen hierbei?

 *Quote:*   

> pcm.dmixer {
> 
>     type dmix
> 
>     ipc_key 1024          # must be unique!
> ...

 

----------

## DarkSorcerer

@EOF:

Hab meine Config deiner angepasst, ALSA neu gestartet, aber immer noch kein Sound.

@schmutzfinger

Nutze kein KDE, sondern Fluxbox. Werde aber heut abend schauen ob doch solch ein Prozess im Hintergrund läuft.

@jay

Hmm, ich hab gar keine ~/.asoundrc, werd ich heut abend gleich testen.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *jay wrote:*   

> Wichtig vor allem ist bei Quake3, vorher alle anderen Soundquellen zu beenden (esd, arts, xmms etc...), da hier Software-Mixing laut ALSA-Wiki nich bei allen Karten funktioniert.
> 
> Hier noch meine .asoundrc - vielleicht liegt es an Deinen Einstellungen hierbei?
> 
>  *Quote:*   pcm.dmixer {
> ...

 

Hmm, wenn ich die so, wie du sie hast, erstelle, geht bei mir gar kein Ton mehr.

Da meckert z.b. schon XMMS über ein falsches Plugin, obwohl ALSA gewählt ist...

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Hat jemand noch andere Tipps?

Der Tipp aus dieser Mailingliste hat leider auch nichts gebracht...

http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-us...t/msg09838.html

----------

## schmutzfinger

hast du alsa-oss gemerged?? es geht hier nicht nur um das USE-flag sondern eben auch noch um das paket.

----------

## gizmo.tar.bz23

hi,

ich hatte mit dem quake3 sound auch so einige probleme. angefangen hat das ganze

mit >alsa-0.9.2, davor ging eigentlich alles.

mit esd oder arts hab ichs nich probiert, bei mir hat folgendes funktioniert:

rm -rf /dev/dsp && /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

klingt unkonventionell, hat aber bei mir funktioniert.

vor einiger zeit hab ich auf den 2.6er kernel umgestellt.

da ging der sound auch nicht, die loesung war aber aehnlich der oben:

rm -rf /dev/dsp && ln -sf /dev/sound/dsp /dev/dsp

vielleicht klappt es ja. in meinen USE flags hab ich auch oss drin.

allerdings hab ich mit alsa-oss nichts gemacht.

oder probier halt mal den 2.6-beta11, laeuft eigentlich schon sehr stabil.

viel glueck....  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Sound in Quake funzt bei mir normal problemlos. Wenn ich allerdings "aoss quake3" mache, bleibt bei mir das Spiel stumm, aber ich kann die anderen Sounds (xmms etc... ) hören.  Hat jemand inzwischen geschafft, Sound aus dem Spiel plus eine andere Soundquelle (xmms, teamspeak etc..) zum Laufen zu bekommen?

----------

## jay

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm, wenn ich die so, wie du sie hast, erstelle, geht bei mir gar kein Ton mehr.
> 
> Da meckert z.b. schon XMMS über ein falsches Plugin, obwohl ALSA gewählt ist...

 

Du musst natürlich dann noch xmms entsprechend konfigurieren: Options - > Preferences -> Alsa Output Plugin -> Configure -> Device Settings 

hier als Mixer dmixer eintragen, als Mixer device PCM und im Advanced Bereich das Häkchen vor mmap mode entfernen um anderen Geräten auch den Zugriff auf die Soundkarte zu erlauben.

----------

